# Escape Rooms /  SPECIAL AMUSEMENT BUILDING.



## cda (Dec 10, 2016)

*Escape rooms


SPECIAL AMUSEMENT BUILDING.*


Has anyone treated the escape rooms as special amusement building ??? And required the chapter 4 requirements of IBC??

Never have done one so not sure how you are locked in??

What have you done about exiting??

http://escapetheroom.com/dallas/


----------



## fatboy (Dec 10, 2016)

We just got done reviewing one, had one signed, outward swinging door, with panic hardware. Idea is, to figure out how to get out without using it. Nothing special really.


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2016)

fatboy said:


> We just got done reviewing one, had one signed, outward swinging door, with panic hardware. Idea is, to figure out how to get out without using it. Nothing special really.



So just panic hardware, so they can get out anytime,     Just participants are not supposed to use it??

Did you apply special amusement building requirements to it??

If not why?


*SPECIAL AMUSEMENT BUILDING. *A special amusement building is any temporary or permanent building or portion thereof that is occupied for amusement, entertainment or educational purposes and that contains a device or system that conveys passengers or provides a walkway along, around or over a course in any direction so arranged that the _means of egress _path is not readily apparent due to visual or audio distractions or is intentionally confounded or is not readily available because of the nature of the attraction or mode of conveyance through the building or structure. 




*SECTION 411 SPECIAL AMUSEMENT BUILDINGS *

*411.1 General. *
_Special amusement buildings _having an _occupant load _of 50 or more shall comply with the requirements for the appropriate Group A occupancy and Sections 411.1 through 411.8. _Special amusement buildings _having an _occupant load _of less than 50 shall comply with the requirements for a Group B occupancy and Sections 411.1 through 411.8. 

*Exception: *_Special amusement buildings _or portions thereof that are without walls or a roof and constructed to prevent the accumulation of smoke need not comply with this section. 

For flammable _decorative materials_, see the _International Fire Code_. 



*SPECIAL AMUSEMENT BUILDING.* 

*[F] 411.3 Automatic fire detection. *
_Special amusement buildings _shall be equipped with an automatic fire detection system in accordance with Section 907. 

*[F] 411.4 Automatic sprinkler system. *
_Special amusement buildings _shall be equipped throughout with an _automatic sprinkler system _in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1. Where the _special amusement building _is temporary, the sprinkler water supply shall be of an _approved _temporary means. 

*Exception: *Automatic sprinklers are not required where the total floor area of a temporary _special amusement building _is less than 1,000 square feet (93 m2) and the exit access travel distance from any point to an exit is less than 50 feet (15 240 mm). 

*[F] 411.5 Alarm. *
Actuation of a single _smoke detector_, the _automatic sprinkler system _or other automatic fire detection device shall immediately sound an alarm at the building at a _constantly attended location _from which emergency action can be initiated including the capability of manual initiation of requirements in Section 907.2.12.2. 

*[F] 411.6 Emergency voice/alarm communications system. *
An _emergency voice/alarm communications system _shall be provided in accordance with Sections 907.2.12 and 907.5.2.2, which is also permitted to serve as a public address system and shall be audible throughout the entire _special amusement building_. 

*411.7 Exit marking. *
Exit signs shall be installed at the required _exit _or _exit access doorways _of amusement buildings in accordance with this section and Section 1013._ Approved _directional exit markings shall also be provided. Where mirrors, mazes or other designs are utilized that disguise the path of egress travel such that they are not apparent, _approved _and _listed _low-level exit signs that comply with Section 1013.5, and directional path markings _listed _in accordance with UL 1994, shall be provided and located not more than 8 inches (203 mm) above the walking surface and on or near the path of egress travel. Such markings shall become visible in an emergency. The directional exit marking shall be activated by the automatic fire detection system and the _automatic sprinkler system _in accordance with Section 907.2.12.2. 


*411.7.1 Photoluminescent exit signs. *
Where _photoluminescent exit _signs are installed, activating light source and viewing distance shall be in accordance with the listing and markings of the signs. 

*411.8 Interior finish. *
The _interior finish _shall be Class A in accordance with Section 803.1. *
*


----------



## fatboy (Dec 11, 2016)

Small, less than 50 occupants, less than 100 sq ft,exit clearly marked and accessible. Plan Examiner and Fire Marshall both approved,after walking through it. To be honest, I didn't know that 411 existed, it looks like we could have possibly made it more difficult, but it appeared quite safe.

Edit-1,000 sq ft


----------



## steveray (Dec 12, 2016)

We have a couple in the State that I know of, guys in the next town over chased one out per 411....but I don't believe it was <50 OL...the room maybe, but not the facility...


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 12, 2016)

Just try to make them do it for a town's Halloween's spooky house.


----------



## CityKin (Dec 13, 2016)

Special Amusement section is definitely enforced in SW Ohio for Haunted Houses.  That is why many of them now are switching to haunted cornfields and other non-regulated spaces that are fully outdoors.


----------



## Yikes (Dec 13, 2016)

"...over a course in any direction so arranged that the _means of egress _path is not readily apparent due to visual or audio distractions or is intentionally confounded..."
You just described my impression of every casino in Vegas.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Dec 15, 2016)

We have a few in our jurisdiction.  We were a little confounded at first but then we require that they install a self-illuminated exit button near the door that releases the electronic strike.  A power failure would release the door lock automatically.  We also know that a staff person is located just on the other side of the wall and monitoring everything going on - either through a one-way glass window and/or camera.  With all of those precautions, these rooms are very safe and fun.


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2016)

"We also know that a staff person is located just on the other side of the wall and monitoring everything going on - either through a one-way glass window and/or camera. With all of those precautions, these rooms are very safe and fun."

Unless the staff person has a heart attack....


----------



## FLSTF01 (Dec 21, 2016)

Or there is a fire, outside where the monitor is......


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Dec 22, 2016)

did I forget to mention the...
" self-illuminated exit button" ???

Coincidently, my team of coworkers and I will be risking our lives in one of these tonight.


----------



## cda (Dec 22, 2016)

Ok


BayPointArchitect said:


> did I forget to mention the...
> " self-illuminated exit button" ???
> 
> Coincidently, my team of coworkers and I will be risking our lives in one of these tonight.




ok,

Not supposed to promote non code compliant buildings


----------



## LB Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

Regarding the occupant load for determining your occupancy - which "space function" matches with escape rooms?  Assembly (gaming rooms) or can you argue it's a Business Area?


----------



## cda (Jun 25, 2018)

LB Wilson said:


> Regarding the occupant load for determining your occupancy - which "space function" matches with escape rooms?  Assembly (gaming rooms) or can you argue it's a Business Area?



Welcome

Well most escapes I have seen are done in several small rooms 

So normally not over 750 sq ft pushing to assembly


----------



## LB Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

If my client has a 3,200 SF suite, leased within a larger strip mall - and he wants to put 4 escape rooms (two at 500sf and two at 385sf).  Per Table 1004.1.1,  would the occupant load of the rooms be classified as assembly?  Making the max occupant load 34 & 25 (respectively)?  I'm trying to figure out if he can classify this whole suite as a "business area" with an occupant load of 100SF/person.  This would put him under 50 people, therefore fewer hoops to jump through.


----------



## cda (Jun 25, 2018)

LB Wilson said:


> If my client has a 3,200 SF suite, leased within a larger strip mall - and he wants to put 4 escape rooms (two at 500sf and two at 385sf).  Per Table 1004.1.1,  would the occupant load of the rooms be classified as assembly?  Making the max occupant load 34 & 25 (respectively)?  I'm trying to figure out if he can classify this whole suite as a "business area" with an occupant load of 100SF/person.  This would put him under 50 people, therefore fewer hoops to jump through.




Yes

Figure occupant load per room, but do not add them up, unless you create a corridor situation

Figure it like you are doing an office setting.

Plus I take it the Building has a fire sprinkler system.


----------



## LB Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes, the building has a fire sprinkler system, and the suite is separated from the others with a fire wall.

Each escape room within the larger suite exits into a common corridor that leads you back to the lobby.


----------



## cda (Jun 25, 2018)

LB Wilson said:


> Yes, the building has a fire sprinkler system, and the suite is separated from the others with a fire wall.
> 
> Each escape room within the larger suite exits into a common corridor that leads you back to the lobby.




Sounds like you have it under control, just do not label any of it assembly


----------



## R.Casey Nelson (Jan 2, 2019)

We have classified Escape Room Venues as a  mixed occupancy:  *Group B* (Business)* / A-3* ( Assembly),  (IF occupancy is over 49 persons) 

A-3 Assembly uses intended for worship, *RECREATION* or *AMUSEMENT *and  *OTHER ASSEMBLY* uses *NOT CLASSIFIED ELSEWHERE *

in Group* A* including, *but not limited to:*

Amusement arcades
Art galleries
Bowling alleys
Places of religious worship
Community halls
Courtrooms
Exhibition halls
Funeral parlors
Gymnasiums (without spectator seating)
Indoor swimming pools (without spectator seating)
Indoor tennis courts (without spectator seating)
Lecture halls
Libraries
Museums
Waiting areas in transportation terminals
Pool and billiard parlors
*
Assembly Occupancy: *
*(1) An occupancy (1) used for a gathering of 50 or more persons for deliberation, worship, ENTERTAINMENT, eating, drinking, AMUSEMENT*, awaiting transportation,* or SIMILAR USES;*
~or~
* 2)  Used as a special amusement building, regardless of occupant load. *

The local building Dept / Fire Dept. may try to classify this as Special Amusement (as defined below)

*"SPECIAL AMUSEMENT BUILDING":*

A special amusement building is any temporary or permanent building or portion thereof that is occupied for amusement, entertainment or educational purposes and
* that contains a device or system that conveys passengers or provides a walkway along, around or over a course in any direction so arranged that the means of egress path is not readily apparent due to visual or audio distractions or is intentionally confounded or is not readily available because of the nature of the attraction or mode of conveyance through the building or structure.*

*We have successfully demonstrated that the escape rooms, as designed do not meet the definition of "Special Amusement Building" :*


*The building does NOT contain a device or system that CONVEYS passengers or provide a walkway along around or over a course in any direction so arranged that the means of egress path is not readily apparent.*
*The egress paths are NOT confounded and lighting levels are not reduced.   ( Also : Emergency lights and directional signage are provided )*
*The individual escape rooms are relatively small, with an occupant load of fewer than 50 persons and pose no unusual life safety hazard. (Limited to SIX to EIGHT occupants typically).*
*The "escape" scenarios do not physically restrict guests against egress.
Moreover, guests understand that they are provided with free egress at all times; as this information is provided during the pregame briefing. *
AHJs should be familiar with the Code’s door locking and latching requirements in 7.2.1.5;* the ability of occupants to egress a building at any time without the use of keys, tools, or special knowledge or effort is a fundamental tenet of the Code. *

*NOTE : Occupants can be contained only for safety and security purposes in occupancies such as health care and detention and correctional* 
–* NEVER FOR ENTERTAINMENT.*


----------



## Sifu (Jan 7, 2019)

Don't know how to make it a link but this was an interesting find for this thread.

https://news.yahoo.com/no-proper-ex...e-151822021.html?soc_src=community&soc_trk=ma


----------



## Sifu (Jan 7, 2019)

Guess it knew how to make it a link, darn computers get smarter than me everyday.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 7, 2019)

The ICC classification of *temporary* is located where in the code?

I have two temporary education trailers that are 6-7 years old, was told by the school district they were temporary? 

Who determines temporary?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 7, 2019)

A temporary building permit is limited to 180 days (IBC 3103).  If they have a full building permit temporary can be almost forever.  Several WW2 temporary structures were still standing on federal property or military bases 50 years after the war ended.


----------



## my250r11 (Jan 7, 2019)

Also check your local zoning for temporary definitions.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 7, 2019)

I should have directed my question to the topic at hand, thanks for the replies to my temp-trailer issue.



cda said:


> *SPECIAL AMUSEMENT BUILDING. *A special amusement building is any temporary or permanent building or portion thereof that is occupied for amusement, entertainment or educational purposes and that contains a device or system that conveys passengers or provides a walkway along, around or over a course in any direction so arranged that the _means of egress _path is not readily apparent due to visual or audio distractions or is intentionally confounded or is not readily available because of the nature of the attraction or mode of conveyance through the building or structure.





Pcinspector1 said:


> The ICC classification of *temporary* is located where in the code?


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Dec 27, 2019)

Two problems:

I am looking at this escape room plan that has a series of three rooms.  If the alarm system goes off while you are in the middle of three rooms, you would need to go through an intervening room before reaching the exit corridor.  How do I not call these intervening rooms?

The plan shows the first of two stages of construction.  If the business is successful, then the large area located on the left side of the tenant space will be built out and a well-defined exit corridor will reach the rear exit.  Until then, the space on the left side will be one large nebulous space.  How can a building official allow a large nebulous space until phase two of construction?

Thanks again!

ICC Certified Plan Reviewer
NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2019)

I do not see a problem

What is the longest distance through the open space??


Just have them do some things to make your comfort level.

Add extra exit signs

Add extra lighting, that is controlled

Paint a walk path on the floor

If you have smoke detection required already, add it back in the open space.


----------



## tmurray (Dec 27, 2019)

Can you call it another lobby?

Unless there is an occupancy in the big room, isn't it just a large corridor?


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Dec 27, 2019)

The longest distance through the large nebulous space is 94'.  I will call it a lobby and require that all game room doors be passage doors (no locks).  There will be interconnected smoke detectors in each room.  It would seem that a large fat corridor would be acceptable but some people would expect that area to fill up with miscellaneous storage items.


----------

